
Humble Book Bundle: Start Your Own Tech Company - Impossible
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/start-your-own-tech-company-book-bundle
======
venomsnake
Until I hear a billionaire story begging with - "I spend one year of my life
reading books about starting a company", I feel like it is worth skipping as a
path to success.

~~~
startupdiscuss
[http://qz.com/668514/if-you-want-to-be-like-warren-
buffett-a...](http://qz.com/668514/if-you-want-to-be-like-warren-buffett-and-
bill-gates-adopt-their-voracious-reading-habits/)

